# Source of body sag?



## adamlcolson (Nov 14, 2009)

Measuring from the edge of the fender to the ground, the left side of the car is 1.5" lower than the right side. When standing behind the car, the left side is visibly lower than the right. The front seems to be ok.

The springs are stock height and were purchased from Year One and installed about 12-13 years ago. The shocks are the same age.

What else could be causing the sag and where should I start looking?

Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Take a hard look at the spring perch areas and body mounts. The area where the spring rides could be "going away", allowing the car to settle. On the front, the springs are clocked specifically into the frame. The coil end rides in a specific position. If you are not seated on the pass. side, the driver side will be lower. Look at the body mounts at the trunk pan area.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Take a hard look at the spring perch areas and body mounts. The area where the spring rides could be "going away", allowing the car to settle. On the front, the springs are clocked specifically into the frame. The coil end rides in a specific position. If you are not seated on the pass. side, the driver side will be lower. Look at the body mounts at the trunk pan area.


Not to thread highjack but I am getting ready to install new springs on the front of my 68. Right now the car is just a frame and want to make sure I get them in right the first time. How do you know the springs are clocked right in the frame?


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

My 67 sags to the driver side as well. Is this caused by years of having more weight(ie the driver) on that side?

I'm also very interested in learning how to correct this.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

sixeightGTO said:


> Not to thread highjack but I am getting ready to install new springs on the front of my 68. Right now the car is just a frame and want to make sure I get them in right the first time. How do you know the springs are clocked right in the frame?


Look up in the frame pocket where the spring will sit and you will see the step for the end of the spring to sit in. If the pocket is flat, look at the lower arm for the step. I have seen them in either position.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

The rear driver's side in my Pontiac sagged because the rear body mount rusted through and the body sunk and actually sat down on the bumper. It was so bad I had to use my knee to push the bumper down to put gas in it. 

This picture shows the body mount on the right with the rubber bushing and on the left it is missing the rubber...









It may be worth a look.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> Look up in the frame pocket where the spring will sit and you will see the step for the end of the spring to sit in. If the pocket is flat, look at the lower arm for the step. I have seen them in either position.


I went out to the shop after my intial post. I found the step in the frame and figured that is where the end of the spring should rest. Thanks for confirming it. Not a huge fan of working with springs there is alot of energy in one that is compressed and I have heard some real horror stories. It is definitely a job I want to do right the first time so I do not have to do it again. Sorry for the thread high jack again.


----------



## adamlcolson (Nov 14, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for the tips. I'll pull the bumper to get a closer look. I doubt that any of the stops have been replaced.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think you need to remove the bumper to see that location. It should be visible from underneath. Another location to check is right behind the rear tire. That whole area is very prone to rust out. The body brace is usually gone along with the bushing.

Just went back and realized you have a 68. Different frame and mounting points. You won't have the extended mount behind the tire and you MAY need to remove that huge bumper to see the rear most bushing....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You don't have to remove the bumper to see the rear bushing. I replaced all my bushings. If they're original, I highly recommend replacing them. It's not that difficult. Just do one side at a time. The second side goes really quick..


----------

